# Hobo Heaven (BBC Audio Documentary)



## Matt Derrick (Nov 6, 2007)

Gerry Anderson recalls the days of the hoboes - railroad tramps and itinerant workers who "jumped the boxcars" and rode the freight trains around America.

During the 1930's and 1940's thousands of people chose the hobo life, traveling with no possessions beyond a bed-roll and a rucksack.

Gerry talks to some of the dwindling number of modern day hoboes and visits the National Hobo Convention in Iowa.

Length: 27 minutes, Broadcast Date: January 2007.

Original Site:
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/programmes/d ... 255419.stm


----------

